# Beretta elite 2 hammer



## Abinator1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm looking for an elite 2 hammer in inox fish. Is there anyone who knows where I can find one?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Possibly Beretta Forum....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They sell them on Gunbroker a lot - usually for around $25

Beretta USA sells them directly on their website, if they are not out of stock.

Brownells sells them as well. They are the official distributor of Beretta parts now. Beretta USA only sells a few things on its website now. If in stock, I generally just order from Brownells.

Make sure to get the Elite II hammer and not the lighter ELite I hammer. The Elite I could possibly have primer strike issues if used with a D spring. The Elite II hammer will not


----------

